# How do I make a homemade field phone?



## remmettn (Dec 26, 2005)

How do I make a homemade field phone?
In the Army they had a phone that ran on batteries.
We ran wire and would talk to the other foxholes. 
I know we could buy one but with all the used phone and electric things at the thrift Store, it would be good to know how to make a simple phone. One I could used to talk to my barn or neighbor by wire.


What parts do I need?
How do I put it together?
A ringer, speaker / amplifier, Handset?
Is there something on âutubeâ to show me how?

:shrug:


----------



## Cajunprepper (Sep 2, 2012)

Here is an instuctible on how to create a field phone, I do not know how well it would work.

By the time you purchase the needed part you might have gotten off cheaper buying a used surplus phone.

http://www.surplustraders.net/category/SURPLUS MILITARY ELECTRONICS-0078


----------

